# Salt Marsh Heron owners



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

zach said:


> Figured I'd throw this out there. Mel is working on a new cap for the Heron and an improved liner.
> 
> I have a deposit on a Heron and my build is supposed to start at the end of the year. I actually prefer the old style and don't want the new cap/liner. Didn't know if there is a current Heron owner who wants the new style. I'll buy your boat and you can have my build slot. Something like that.
> 
> Shoot me a note if you're interested, maybe we can work something out.


Just curious if you have any photos of the new style?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm having one built around the same time as yours and was told the new cap would look like the 1656. I was told that I could pay more and get the new cap if it is out when mine is built. I'll have to see how it looks when they come out with one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My build will be hull number two of the new cap/liner version. I stopped by the shop today to check out progress on the new cap and it's looking incredible. I can't wait, I am stoked. There's one guy in line before me for the new version, I was told today that I _should_ expect it in December. The liner is done, the cap is almost done, and he was working on the hatches when I got there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Definitely want to see pictures! Will the old style even be an option once he begins producing the new style? 

Can you get the new style with a front bulkhead hatch instead of a deck hatch?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Indoman said:


> Definitely want to see pictures! Will the old style even be an option once he begins producing the new style?
> 
> Can you get the new style with a front bulkhead hatch instead of a deck hatch?


The new version will be more expensive, they will keep the standard version available at the current price point. The new version will have a lot more into the build, making it cost more money.

I can't imagine they will offer the new version with a bulkhead hatch instead of the deck hatch as they have made so many changes to how it'll be rigged including gas tank placement that a bulkhead hatch makes no sense. Maybe down the line, they may do so, but they will have to build a whole new deck cap plug/mold. I honestly think it would be counter productive to what they are doing with the new version. 

I was asked not to post any photos of the new version in the works until it's complete. 
Once I get delivery on my skiff, I will take many photos and videos showing all the new things done to the new Heron.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I was asked not to post any photos of the new version in the works until it's complete.
> Once I get delivery on my skiff, I will take many photos and videos showing all the new things done to the new Heron.


Cool! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

I stumbled upon a Heron and her owner last night on the water. Very random. 

What a pretty hull. I cannot wait to get mine. 

Either of you going with a tiller?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine is going to be set up with a yamaha tiller and the tiller console. No poling platform for now


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to stop by Sat. to see how things are progressing, its already been a long wait without having a skiff but it will be worth it. Its more than just a new deck layout, its like a whole other model built on the Heron hull. Layout wise it has front deck hatch, 2 large stern hatches, one for a 28 gal. live/release well, all done with a great fit & finish along with some new carbon in the laminates, hull and deck. Mel just doesn't want pics showing stuff halfway done. 

Just for giggles tho', he had done a quick vid from some leftover video files I was able to see....

https://vimeo.com/190436952


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Cool vid

Looks like there are a few of us with a heron on order.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paint it black said:


> The new version will be more expensive, they will keep the standard version available at the current price point. The new version will have a lot more into the build, making it cost more money.
> 
> I can't imagine they will offer the new version with a bulkhead hatch instead of the deck hatch as they have made so many changes to how it'll be rigged including gas tank placement that a bulkhead hatch makes no sense. Maybe down the line, they may do so, but they will have to build a whole new deck cap plug/mold. I honestly think it would be counter productive to what they are doing with the new version.
> 
> ...


Eric, just an observation. I think if he stretches that hull a foot+ to somewhere around 17.5ft+ , you'd almost have the best valued skiff on the market after the new deck and would give the Cayo a real run for the money.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like I'm gonna have to take another trip and check out the new layout before they start my build. Seems like the wait is taking forever.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Eric, just an observation. I think if he stretches that hull a foot+ to somewhere around 17.5ft+ , you'd almost have the best valued skiff on the market after the new deck and would give the Cayo a real run for the money.


Trust me, this boat is going to be giving every skiff in it's class a run for their money.


----------



## Craw fish (Jul 7, 2016)

Just started my wish list. Got on the list now it's the waiting game. Tiller all the way


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The heron in that video could have used a little bit of tab to even it out and stop the bouncing. Looks like a nice boat and I'm sure with the pricing ankona has it will be hard to beat.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Just curious... how will the Heron compare to the CH? Any opinions from people who have tested both? From looking at the hull it looks like it's a drier/better ride but doesn't hop up as quick. But I've only been on CH so I'm just speculating.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It will be a lot drier, than the copperhead, and will ride a lot better in chop.

Maybe draft a little more though, and not pole as good.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

el9surf said:


> The heron in that video could have used a little bit of tab to even it out and stop the bouncing. Looks like a nice boat and I'm sure with the pricing ankona has it will be hard to beat.


It looks like she does exactly that right around 1:02 min mark. That slight bit of porpoising when running on the pad is probably just a prop tweak.

_Correcting my post: Just noticed the boat in the vid doesn't have tabs. She must have just trimmed down a bit to smooth it out. _

Either way, great video and a really nice looking boat. Looks like a bit higher freeboard and floats a little higher than the Copperhead. Those big spray rails look like they'll knock the spray down too. Love the lines on it, I'm sure like all the Ankona/SM/Tav line it's a great value.

M-


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone heard anything on the new cap being done or have any pictures?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When I was at the shop two weeks ago, the mold for the new cap was being layed up. So the mold would have been ready at the end of that week. Shouldn't be long. My build should be starting in a couple weeks, as I was told my skiff would be ready by the end of January for the Charleston Boat Show, if all goes as planned.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

paint it black said:


> When I was at the shop two weeks ago, the mold for the new cap was being layed up. So the mold would have been ready at the end of that week. Shouldn't be long. My build should be starting in a couple weeks, as I was told my skiff would be ready by the end of January for the Charleston Boat Show, if all goes as planned.


Can't wait to see it! (Both the Cap and the Wrap)


----------

